# Jodie (Lousiana), awesome idea you had!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, wasn't expecting to see my name in a subject when I logged in, LOL. So glad it seemed to help.

Congrats on the leg! Almost halfway to the UDX....my second half went much faster than the first half, so hopefully it will for you too.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both....way to go!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is doing the same about slowly trotting back after the retrieve (at least it's a trot). I've started occasionally tossing a cookie back between my legs when he has turned and is about 6 feet in front of me when coming back after a retrieve. This seems to get him to quicken his trot into more of a run. He does drop the dumbell just before mauling the cookie but that's okay since we are playing a "game". I don't know what you have tried on increasing Tito's speed


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've tried several different things, but the problem is that I have to use something I can use in the ring, because the dang dog KNOWS when he's in the ring. In training, I can get him to come back at a very brisk trot with all sorts of different things, in fact normally in training he comes back briskly anyway, but in the ring, he knows I don't have cookies, toys, etc.
So Jodie's idea is brilliant. In the ring I do have the glove and the article, so it's perfect!
We never had this problem with the dumbell; only the utility articles.




Happy said:


> Jonah is doing the same about slowly trotting back after the retrieve (at least it's a trot). I've started occasionally tossing a cookie back between my legs when he has turned and is about 6 feet in front of me when coming back after a retrieve. This seems to get him to quicken his trot into more of a run. He does drop the dumbell just before mauling the cookie but that's okay since we are playing a "game". I don't know what you have tried on increasing Tito's speed


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Jodie's idea is brilliant.


 
I do like the sound of that, I think I'll enlarge it, print it out, and hang it on my wall :roflmao:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You have my permission to delete the " 's idea " from it before you do that 



Loisiana said:


> I do like the sound of that, I think I'll enlarge it, print it out, and hang it on my wall :roflmao:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great idea, and also big congrats on getting halfway to your UDX, that certainly has a nice ring to it!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Glad it is working out for you--can't wait until Jodie's brilliant advice gives her an OTCH on flip and a nice competitive obedience teaching course


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Yay! Glad it is working out for you--can't wait until Jodie's brilliant advice gives her an OTCH on flip and a nice competitive obedience teaching course


Taken from the I am a geek thread

Originally Posted by *Loisiana*  
_Well then I claim Michelle, we're "internet friends" right? Go ahead, drool away! I have friends in high places :_
Tooooo Toooo funnyy......:doh:

I claim Jodi then! I have the friend in high places!
Michelle..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LMAO - I just posted in another thread the near panic attack I had at the mere thought of entering Flip in Beginner's Novice. Not too high there...


----------

